# Tesla App Forgets I Have a Tesla



## Dad-Mobile (Aug 11, 2018)

I am a brand new Model 3 owner (yesterday) and the car worked great yesterday!! No issues. Now upon waking up today, I have two issues. One is a charging issue which I posted on a different thread, and now this software/app issue.

My Tesla app (and the Tesla account online) seem to have forgotten that I purchased my Tesla yesterday. The app takes me to the videos you get when no car is on your account and the online portal says what it says before I paid and completed the purchase. I called Tesla support and they said that this was DESIGNED to work this way. They said the Tesla store just puts a “temporary set-up” on the app so that’s you can play with it at the store, but that the Tesla backend team in California has to add your car to the Tesla website and that can take up to 3 days after your purchase.

Is that what anyone else experienced? That seems so absolutely crazy, I can’t believe no one else would have mentioned it before, either on here or the other people I know who own Teslas. Does anyone have any information? I am planning on calling back to hopefullly talk to a different service professional today, but I was hoping someone here maybe had some information, also. Thanks!


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

When I made my purchase I could not see my car on the app, even though I was standing next to the car. After the paperwork was complete the delivery guy went to the back and switched the control from Tesla to us. I thought it was something he did locally but he probably just did it online, my car showed up immediately and it has been there since. They should be able to do this over the phone.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

It'll come back. This happens.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Ed Woodrick said:


> This happens.


Not in all case. My app worked seamlessly from the moment the delivery guy activated my vehicle in my account.


----------



## BluestarE3 (Oct 12, 2017)

When I was waiting for my advisor to get to my turn at the Fremont delivery center, I fired up the app on my phone just out of curiosity. Lo and behold, the videos were replaced with the specs and status of my car (including estimated miles charged). I was reluctant to play with any of the controls since it wasn't officially my car yet. I didn't check the app again until I got home, but my car has been visible consistently ever since with no gap.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

BluestarE3 said:


> When I was waiting for my advisor to get to my turn at the Fremont delivery center, I fired up the app on my phone just out of curiosity. Lo and behold, the videos were replaced with the specs and status of my car (including estimated miles charged). I was reluctant to play with any of the controls since it wasn't officially my car yet. I didn't check the app again until I got home, but my car has been visible consistently ever since with no gap.


similar for me. while waiting, I happened to open the app and it was the videos; 2 minutes later my name was called and walked back to the car and the first thing my delivery guy did was have me open the app and there was the car! been there ever since.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> Not in all case. My app worked seamlessly from the moment the delivery guy activated my vehicle in my account.


Didn't say in all cases, mine stayed there. But in many cases, after you get your car, the car will show up in the app and then disappear later or the next day. Wait a day or so and it reappears. I was even warned by my delivery advisor that this may occur.

This should not effect the key portion, just the remote control.


----------

